# bad moon arisin



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Just playin with tha camera


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*ooops wrong button*

AHHHHH thats better, :biggrin:


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Cool pics Stargazer!*

Those came out great. I always have a hard time getting the moon pics to come out like that.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Thanks*

Believe me, that is the best 4 out of 20 or so:smile: Still trying to learn how to use that dang thing. The settings I was using was of course night setting, no flash, tripod and had to do some touchup with adode photoshop to lighten up the shot......and a whole lot of bug spray:biggrin:


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

nice shots, were you using a filter ?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Bluedaze*

No sir....no filter.....I had to lighten them a bit using photo shop but thats about it. Thanks


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hey Fred, try exposing for afternoon sunlight - say f5.6 and 1/350 second. Then bracket your exposures on each side of that several steps and see if you get more detail from the moon. Course your foreground will be quiet dark but the moon should look better. After all, it is the sun that is lighting the moon.

Here's an example. The file details says the shot was at f3.2 @ 1/250 second. I really struggled with it because it was at the beach gathering and the wind was blowin' and I didn't have a tripod. Zooming in was almost impossible. None of the pics came out sharp when I tried to zoom.

Good luck
Mike


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

*moon shot*

here's one from the eclipse last year.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Thanks for the pointers Mike.*

I will try that, the camera I have really dosent allow for a whole lot of manual adjustment, But I think I can do some minor tweeks though. I will look in the manual and see if I can.
Hoping someday to get me one of those awsome cameras you, ray and some of the others have. Saw a Cannon digital that allows for a lot of manual setting but at 800.00 a pop....well... I will have to just look at them in the display case a little longer.hwell: 
Fishphoto....Now that is a good shot. What camera do you have?


----------

